
Hofstra banned reporters from using hotspots at debate, charged $200 for wifi - nstj
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/09/27/presidential_debate_wifi_ripoff/
======
Retr0spectrum
Assuming they weren't signal jamming, they should be within their rights to
prevent people from transmitting on their private property.

My impression is that OP's title is innacurate - 4G was not restricted, but
creating your own hotspot was in violation of their policies.

~~~
nstj
edit: updated title.

